# Erkämpft Ihr Euch die Feiertags-Errungenschaften in World of Warcraft?



## Shadaim (11. Februar 2009)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, ob Ihr Euch die Feiertags-Errungenschaften in World of Warcraft erkämpft?

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Phenyl19 (11. Februar 2009)

first 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kommt darauf wie ich lust dazu hab,meist aber net.


----------



## DerMavgier (11. Februar 2009)

ich bin überhaupt nicht auf erfolgsjagt. 
freue mich zwar wenn es irgendwann unerwartet "pling" macht und ich dann sehe das ich wohl irgendwas tolles gemacht hab.
aber sonst...mich persönlich nerven diese erfolge wenn man wegen ein paar leuten ne std länger in einer ini sitzen muss nur weil einer so nen erfolg haben "muss".
naja jedem das seine nur wäre ne 4te antwort ala" erfolge interessieren mich überhaupt nicht, aber die feiertage machen mir spaß" das wäre meine gewesen


----------



## Teradas (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hole mir die Feiertags-Erfolge auch nicht.


----------



## Batrion (11. Februar 2009)

Huhu

Ich mache es eigentlich nicht wegen dem Drachen, aber die Erfolge zu holen macht mir einen riesen spaß. 
Hatte den Ältesten titel schon am ersten Tag, natürlich braucht man für Liebesgott länger, aber das wird auch meiner sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (11. Februar 2009)

kommt drauf an. Ich muss keinen "Liebesgoot" Titel haben oder so. Kommt halt auf den titel, den loot und auch einfach meine Stimmung an. Manche events sind lustig, andere doof.


----------



## hansieknalle (11. Februar 2009)

das ist doch sowas von egal. gut vielleicht für die nicht besonders gut in wow sind dann haben die auch mal erfolge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djiin (11. Februar 2009)

Also wenns was einfaches ist dann immer


----------



## Natsumee (11. Februar 2009)

immer ^^

need den protodrachen

ich hoffe den erfolg mit den waisenkinder wo man alle hasutiere braucht stimmt nicht wie er da steht ansosnt dauert das noch 2 jahre

@Hansieknalle dein komemntar ist ja mal sowas von unterste schublade bevor du andere leute vorurteilst schau dich selber mal an.


----------



## lilithb (11. Februar 2009)

fehlt irgendwie die antwortmöglichkeit: ja diesen erfolg hole ich mir (schon alleine wegen dem wahnsinnstitel, den man bekommt)


----------



## mc_kugelfang (11. Februar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> immer ^^
> 
> need den protodrachen
> 
> ...



wurde seit einiger zeit schon rausgepatched, ein haustier langt

was das "nicht besonders gut in wow" angeht: seit wotlk ist das niveau des contents sehr gesunken - abgesehen von den erfolgen *hust* (natürlich solche, welche man durch hcs/szen erlangen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


was mich betrifft: es ist ein mount extra, welches man erhält... und ich kann mich schlecht für etwas entscheiden..
gotta catch em all? *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Februar 2009)

Normalerweise schon, doch bin ich kein koch und hab so jetzt alles ausser winterhauchengel =(


----------



## Damoteras (11. Februar 2009)

Habe mich bis vor 1 Monat nicht sonderbar um Erfolge gekümmert... doch was soll man anderes machen wenn man schon alles sonstige im contend gecleart hat mehrfach^^

Bleiben also nur noch die Erfolge^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manolar (11. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mal "Nein" gesagt aber eignentlich finde ich die Festtage eine tolle Sache, nur die Erfolge sind mir nicht wichtig


----------



## Tramadol (11. Februar 2009)

Prinzipiel ne ganz schöne Sache mit den Events etc , jedoch finde ich so erfolge wie zb der fürs Mondfest einfach viel zu stressig um zu machen ... Wenn ich wow zocke habe ich doch was bessere zu tun als durch die ganze alte Welt zu reisen und noch alle Instanzen abzuklappern, ist denn wirklich so vielen leuten so ´langweilig? bevor ich blöd durch die welt reite spiel ich lieber kein wow aber naja is wohl ansichts sache


----------



## Whitemoon (11. Februar 2009)

Mangels herausforderndem Content sind Erfolge derzeit das einzige für mich, das noch Fun bringt. Hoffe mal, daß das mit Ulduar besser wird.


----------



## Pfropfen (11. Februar 2009)

Da fehlt noch eine Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Ja, ich mache die Feiertagserfolge wenn sie nicht zu aufwändig sind."

Ich hatte z. Bsp. keine Lust ganz Azeroth und die Scherbenwelt nach diesen Urahnen abzugrasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel stressig, da geh ich lieber farmen oder Proll in Dalaran mit irgendwelchen tollen Mounts rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MfG
der Pfropfen


----------



## Maine- (11. Februar 2009)

ehrlich gesagt , der proto find ich nicht wichtig mir geht es eher um den titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab jetz schon nachtschrecken winterhauchengel und ältester . der nächste folgt^^


----------



## Hairman (11. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Motivation hinter den Erfolgen differenzierter als dass es 3 Auswahlmöglichkeiten darstellen könnten.
Die Urahnen habe ich gemacht, um den Ruf bei der Allianz zu pushen. Außerdem war es eine nette Möglichkeit gleich den Dungeonmeister und den Entdecker mitzumachen. Den Liebesgott werde ich wahrscheinlich wegen dem Titel machen - auch wenn mir die Titel mittlerweile zum Hals raushängen, weil besonders die Eventtitel total abgenutzt sind dadurch dass jeder Depp die trägt.

Der Protodrache ist mir egal, aber ich liefere mir mit ein paar Freunden einen netten Run auf die Erfolgspunkte. Davon abgesehen dass ich alle Facetten des Spiels mal gemacht haben möchte bleibt also noch ein Kopf-an-Kopf Rennen im permanentem Schwanzvergleich. Natürlich mit zwinkerndem Auge, man sollte das alles nicht sooo ernst sehen.


----------



## Gwen (11. Februar 2009)

Der Protodrache ist ein netter Bonus - aber eigentlich ergattere ich mir die Titel aus persönlichem Ergeiz.
So wie ander auf der Jagd nach Klassik-Legendären-Items sind, Mounts farmen, ehrfürchtige Rufe, oder als erster lvl80 werden wollten, habe ich den persönlichen Anreiz alle Feiertags-Titel zu besitzen - auch wenn das heißt einige Quests nochmal machen zu müssen, weil die erfolgreiche Bewältigung mancher nicht gewertet wurde (z.B. Bier des Monats e.V.).

Und die Erfolgspunkte sind auch nett - wenn es auch (noch) keine Belohnung gibt, ist der Anreiz gegeben weitere Erfolge zu erreichen - z.B. wenn man jmd mit einem seltenen Titel sieht und sich sagt "DEN will ich auch!". Von daher ist Blizzard's Taktik bei mir wohl voll aufgegangen. Nun, damit kann ich leben ^^


----------



## M3g4s (11. Februar 2009)

Im Prinzip hätt ich den Protodrachen schon gerne, aber bis jetzt hab ich mir nur den Schlotternächte Erfolg geholt, ums Winterhauchfest bin ich kaum zum Zocken gekommen und den Ältesten hätt ich eigentlich gerne gehabt war aber letztendlich doch zu faul die ganzen Urahnen abzufarmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eviâ (11. Februar 2009)

Ich mache deffinittiv keine Feiertagsquests, AUßER ich habe gerade mal langeweille oder es gibt was gutes.
Mit dem Potodrache ist so eine Sache, denn jeder 2. wird den haben, also muss ich mir auch nicht die mühe machen "um einen raren besonderen Drachen" zubekommen denn eh jeder hat^^

Halte von Erfolgen eh nichts, ist für mich nur eine Sache mehr den Kunden zu binden und in gewisser weiße unter Druck zu setzen, dass muss ich nicht haben


----------



## Merlinia (11. Februar 2009)

Da fehtl ein 4., denn ich mach die wo es auch nette Titel gibt, also Winterhauch hab ich die Erfolge nicht gemacht, aber bin Zb Älteste...



und wegen dem Mount, in Violett sieht der echt nicht gut aus xD


----------



## Enuki (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich fand die Titel bisher sehr nett ;-). Deswegen habe ich es eigentlich primär gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## imbalol (11. Februar 2009)

Ich machen schon alle Titel mit.
Aber meistens habe ich sie erst am letzen oder vorletzen Tag fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebestroll werde ich wohl auch machen , aber niemals einblenden...


----------



## Frostwölfin (11. Februar 2009)

ne also, die titel die man bekommen kann, sind ganz nett, aber sie müssen auch zu meinem char passen. er ist weder "ältester" noch "liebesgott" *gg*. und bloß sammeln für den drachen? nö. ich kann eh immer nur auf einem flugmount gleichzeitig sitzen, und da gibt es genug andere schicke alternativen =D
ich leg keinen wert drauf, das andere "wooaahhh... gugg mal der hat den drachen!" hinter meinem rücken murmeln.^^


----------



## Kofineas (11. Februar 2009)

Da fehlt so ne Antwort wie: " Ja, ich mache mit, einfach weils mich interessiert" oder aber "~ich nichts anderes zu tun habe."

Die gegeben Antworten treffen nicht auf mich zu, deshalb stimme ich nicht mit ab^^


----------



## SoN!c (11. Februar 2009)

klar hol ich mir die Erfolge ... bei normalen Erfolgen mach ich das jetzt nicht so mit der Hektik wie bei den Feiertags-Erfolgen... die kann man ja nur 1 mal im Jahr bekommen un das gibt dann wieder den Reiz, diese holen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sieht auch schöner aus bei seinen Erfolgens schön viel freigespielt zu haben ... Gut fürs Ego xD

mfg SoN!c


----------



## Slavery (11. Februar 2009)

hansieknalle schrieb:


> das ist doch sowas von egal. gut vielleicht für die nicht besonders gut in wow sind dann haben die auch mal erfolge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mutig von dir soetwas zu sagen, wenn ich mir deinen Schurken so ansehe...

aber ich mach die Erfolge auch nich, reiner Zeitmangel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awesome (11. Februar 2009)

Da meine Freizeit eh schon knapp bemessen ist, werde ich bestimmt nicht den Fehler begehen, irgendwelchen Feiertagserfolgen, bzw irgendwelche Quests für einen bestimmten Feiertag zu erledigen!

Bestes Beispiel sind die Besuche auf dem Friedhof im Scharlachrotem Kloster oder in BRD nur um irgendeinem Mount, Besen, Pet oder Schmuckstücken hinterhergeworfen zu bekommen! Wenn Blizz eine Beschäftigungstherapie für seine Entwickler brauch, dann sollten sie zusehen, ob man nicht die alten Instanzen wie Scholo, UBRS, ZF oder DM nicht auch auf 80 heroisch disignen könnte! So hätten die Spieler mehr Abwechslung und die alten Instanzen würden auch mal wieder besucht werden! Man bräuchte ja nicht viel zu verändern, lediglich die Werte der Mobs und den Loottabel, wobei die droppenden Heromarken für einige wohl auch schon Anreiz genug wären, da die Markenitems auch nicht schlecht sind, und Naxx sowieso ein einfaches durchrushen ist!

Ja ich vermisse die alten Instanzen wie UBRS! Sie waren zum damaligen Zeitpunkt herausfordernd!

mfg

Awesome


----------



## KayaDiabolin (11. Februar 2009)

Ich hole mir die Erfolge nach Lust und Möglichkeit: z.B. konnte ich manche der Ältesten gar nicht besuchen, weil ich in die entsprechenden Instanzen gar nicht rein kam. Naja, dann nächstes Jahr ^^


----------



## Sobe1 (11. Februar 2009)

Versuchen immer, aber schaffen?  Winterhauchengel wegen Kochen nicht mehr geschafft, wobei ich die PVP Anteile auch nicht geschafft habe...  Es gingen tagelang keine BGs auf und wenn "nicht genügend Spieler" oder wir wurden schnell sofort verhauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Älteste habe ich aber geschafft. Schnell 80 geworden wegen Gundrak Hero Anforderung.

Den Erfolg für alle Feste kann ich erstmal vergessen und das Braufest kann ich gar nicht ab.


----------



## Mobmap (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe mir mit meinem schami den titel ältester natürlich nicht entgehen lassen. schami und ältester gehört einfach zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ansonsten mach ich sie eigentlich nicht kostet viel zu viel zeit die ich lieber in andere dinge investiere^^


----------



## Tabuno (11. Februar 2009)

Jep, will den Protodrachen und die meisten Erfolge sind auch recht lustig...


----------



## Argenius Onyxia (11. Februar 2009)

Hey, also ich find die Feiertags Erfolge super. Freu mich schon auf den Titel Liebesgott mit meinem Tauren;D 
For The Horde!


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (11. Februar 2009)

1. bieten die Events eine nette Abwechslung
2. gibts nen extrem geilen 310 % Protodrachen
3. gibts viele Titel

Also ich versuch mir alle zu holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TonicEye (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn mein Questlog es hergibt dann ja.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (11. Februar 2009)

also ich hol mir immer die erfolge die relativ leicht gehen und auf die ich lust habe
des heißt ich mach viele aber nich alle


----------



## Blooddrainer (11. Februar 2009)

Die Erfolge sind Immoment sowieso nur für diejenige Relevant , die Im braufestbierclub sind. Um den Protodrachen zu bekommen muss man nämlich unter anderem jeden Monat n anderes bier trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elmond (11. Februar 2009)

ich denke wenn ich sagen könnte, dass meine chars nix anderes mehr zu tun haben, dann würde ich da sicher mitmachen.
aber es kostet zu viel zeit, was will man mit nem protodrachen und nem titel den mittlerweile dann eh fast jeder hat.

diese events haben keinen reiz


----------



## Onimon (11. Februar 2009)

Mit einem meiner 80er erspiele ich die Erfolge. Aber den Wahnsinn die manche an den Tag legen und 4x irgendwelche Erfolge erwirtschaften ist gleichermaßen angsteinflößend wie bewundernswert xD


----------



## Begon (11. Februar 2009)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> nur wäre ne 4te antwort ala" erfolge interessieren mich überhaupt nicht, aber die feiertage machen mir spaß


/signed


----------



## Shariko (11. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich feht da noch eine Meinung zum abstimmen.
Denn ich mache zwar diese Feiersachengedönsel, aber mir ist es jetzt nicht so wichtig, alle Erfolge in der gegebenen Zeit der Feiertage zu machen. Lieber verteile ich das wie es mir gerade passt. Wenn ich die Erfolge irgendwann komplett habe, ist es schön, aber ich arbeite jetzt nicht so auf biegen und brechen darauf hin.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (11. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Antworten eher unpassend. Viele leute wie ich mach eine haldvoll von den archievments, weil es spaß macht und sie nicht mit elendlanger Arbeit zu erreichen sind. Soll ja immernoch Leute geben die WoW aus Spaß spielen. Nicht nur wegen fetten epix wie es bei der umfrage rüberkommt. 
Desweiteren schreiben auch viele das sie es aus Ehrgeiz machen, aber nicht um mit dem Drachen zu posen wie toll sie sind.


----------



## CP9 (11. Februar 2009)

huhu, 

also ich hohl mir die erfolge immer, da ich zum einen iwann mal den drachen haben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zum anderen find ich solche ingame events mal eine schöne abwechslung zum sonstigen dailyquest- und raidalltag.


----------



## RazZerrR (11. Februar 2009)

> Erkämpft Ihr Euch die Feiertags-Errungenschaften in World of Warcraft?, Erkämpft Ihr Euch die Feiertags-Errungenschaften in World of Warcraft?



Wieso steht das da 2-mal?


----------



## gartendiva (11. Februar 2009)

Also, nachdem ich die ersten Achievements aus diversen Gründen (meist hats wegen einem Teilachievement nicht hingehauen) eh nicht bekommen habe, hab ich mich aus der ganzen Titel-Mania ausgeklinkt und eigentlich erst beim Mondfest wirklich dahintergeklemmt - denn "Älteste Felária" wollte ich sein, schon aus RP-Gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Nachtschrecken", "Winterhauchengel" oder "Liebesgott" hingegen interessieren mich nicht die Bohne ;-) Da stimme ich einigen Vorpostern, was die eher relaxte Herangehensweise angeht, voll und ganz zu!

Ach ja, und wegen des Protodrachens ... ich bin bis gut in die 80 noch als langsame Krähe durch Nordend geflogen, da kann ich auch noch warten bis zur nächsten Erweiterung, wo eh jeder ein XXX-imba-%-Flugmount hinterhergeworfen bekommt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (11. Februar 2009)

nur durch die erfolge machen solche feiertage wie das mondfest oder die nobelgärten irgendwo spaß/sinn. früher habe ich sie größtenteils ignoiert, bzw. nur mitgemacht wenn auch was abzustauben war (braufest, kinderwochen usw.).

der 27. protodrache ingame ist zwar, mal wieder, erschreckend einfallslos aber besser als nix. denke für leute die wirklich 12 monate dabei waren (sprich: 1 jahr zahlende kunden mit mind. 132 euro) UND alle feiertagsquests gemacht haben (von der "bier des monats ev"-sache will ich hier mal gar nicht anfangen!), hätten sich die spezis von blizz auch mal was originelleres einfallen lassen können, als einfach mount 17a pink einzufärben: girlyprotodrake


----------



## Morca (11. Februar 2009)

> Nein – die Feiertage interessieren mich nicht. In der Regel bin ich froh, wenn dieser Spuk vorbei sind.



*hüstel* Die Aussage hat keinen guten Ausdruck.


----------



## Kokoros (11. Februar 2009)

WoW ist erstens ein Spiel an dem man Spaß haben sollte, aber manche Leute sehen dieses Spiel eben als zwang, aus diesem grund habe ich auch aufgehört,... du hast immer das bedürfnis meh zu haben und besser zu sein...?  Wozu? damit dein Charakter den Titel LégôlÀs der Alteste trägt? dafür tu ich mir keine 4 Tage stress an, und der Protodrachen? Der ist auch nur ein Mount un ganz ehrlich der schwarze Drachen ist doch viel hübscher oder?...
Naja wer das als Erfolgsbestätigung bruacht der kanns gerne machen aber ich finde das diese  Events immer zu kurz getimed sind darum muss man immer durch rushen (durch die Events) würde das Mondfest vielleicht etwas länger dauern und wären die Aufgaben etwas spassiger/sinnvoller hätte so Mancher ein stück mehr Spaß an diesen Events. zB Fürs Mondfest geschäzte 2356 Urahnen abklappern die irgendwo mitten in der Pamps sitzen macht mir persönlich keinen Spaß.. Wie wäre es denn wenn jeder Levelbereich seine eigenen Urahnen machen weil keinem (ich darf wohl davon aus ghen) gefällt es durch halb Kalimdor zu gurken um 20 Münzen zu bekommen.? Naja ,.. vielen scheint es zu gefallen sons hätte blizz ja was geändert...


----------



## Lutios (11. Februar 2009)

Eig nur wenn mir der Titel passt.
Und auch immer mal mit nem andren Char also nich mit einem alle .


----------



## Greshnak (11. Februar 2009)

Da meine Magierin erst Level 50 ist, kann ich alle Erfolge noch nicht schaffen, aber was schon geht mach ich auch.


----------



## Anduris (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich erkämpfe mir die Feiertags-Errungenschaften in der Regel nicht... wenn die Beute stimmt dann vllt.


----------



## Rainar93 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich mach das immer so wie ich Lust und Laune habe.


----------



## Ghuld0n (11. Februar 2009)

Nur wenn ich die Titel mag, wie jetzt z.B. den Ältesten-Titel. Den habe ich mir geholt.

Edit: Achja es heißt ...wenn der Spuk vorbei *ist*. (nicht sind) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grodmon (11. Februar 2009)

ich hole mir die erfolge von den fest nicht ich lvl lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturmrufer (11. Februar 2009)

Selbverständlich hole ich mir die Feiertagserfolge. Aber ich habe die Feiertage auch vor den Erfolgen schon ausgiebig besucht und geholt was dort zu ergattern war. Dadurch bin ich natürlich auch im Bier des Monats eV. Die Titel und der Protodrache sind einfach ein netter Bonus.


----------



## Mitzushi (11. Februar 2009)

Mir fehlt: Wenn ich gerade nix besseres zu tun habe, mache ich sie.
Oder: Ich mache sie, weil ich eventuell gerade Spaß dran habe.


----------



## Naphtalia (11. Februar 2009)

Normal nehm ich die Erfolge schon so weit es vom Aufwand gerechtfertigt ist mit. Aber jetzt kamen grade drei Schlag auf Schlag und ich hab letztes Jahr schonmal ausgiebig Fest der Liebe mit mehreren Twinks gemacht. Ich brauch mal ne Event-Pause. Sicher bin ich nächstes Jahr noch dabei, um das nachzuholen, und wenn nicht, ist es sowieso nicht mehr wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudu man (11. Februar 2009)

ich hole mir mittlerweile eigentlch insgesamt keine erfolge mehr aber gehe trozdem gern hin vor allem bruafest allso wenn ma wieder braufest ist ich bin der bei dem linken fass hehe


----------



## Turil (11. Februar 2009)

Am Anfang hab ich auch noch alles mitgemacht Winterhauch und co., aber das Mondfest ist mir eindeutig zu zeitintensiv! Viel zu viele Älteste die man anlabbern müsste...


----------



## Fears0me (11. Februar 2009)

Nur manche die fix gehen oder einfach sind. Gezielt eher nicht.


----------



## STL (11. Februar 2009)

Nein, ich mache die Festtagsdinger idR nicht. Ich habe mir für mein Char einen Titel ausgesucht, den ich haben will & den hole ich mir dann, aber das wars. Eigentlich finde ich die nur nervig..


----------



## Megamage (11. Februar 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ich hoffe den erfolg mit den waisenkinder wo man alle hasutiere braucht stimmt nicht wie er da steht ansosnt dauert das noch 2 jahre



Schau mal ins Meta Achievement, da steht du brauchst dieses eine nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Klaaar mach ich die, Protodrache!!!


----------



## Thevike (11. Februar 2009)

Ich find die Eventachievementes klasse! Ich sammel sie so gut ich kann, weil Titel wie "Ältester", "Liebesgott" oder was es sonst noch alles gibt find ich lustig ^^
Abgesehen ne nette alternative zum sonstigen Dailies machen/raiden/grinden oder was auch immer man auf Lvl 80 so macht

Der Protodrache ist aber eher weniger ein Anreiz ^^ (auch wenn ich die Dinger liebe ^^ I <3 Proto!)


----------



## Crash_hunter (11. Februar 2009)

Ich bin froh wenn der Spuk wieder vorbei ist...


----------



## Morgo_roth (11. Februar 2009)

Habe die erste Antwort gewählt - mache eigentlich gerne die Festtage/Events mit - Erfolge sind dabei wohl auch ausschlaggebend. Nur im Moment kann ich sie nicht machen, weil das Hochleveln grade im Vodergrund steht.


----------



## Abyssion (11. Februar 2009)

Ein Drache ein Titel, naja das ist alles ein netter Bonus.
Bei uns in der Gilde ist es fast schon ein Sport Erfolge zusammeln, so bieten diese Feiertagsevents die gelegenheit noch ein paar extra Punkte zu bekommen.


----------



## wuschel21 (11. Februar 2009)

ich machs nur damit ich am ende den drachen habe =)


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (11. Februar 2009)

ich will es mal so formulieren ARCHIEVEMENT SÜCHTIG!


----------



## Part v. Durotan (11. Februar 2009)

man sollte noch: wenn der titel stimmt zufügen


----------



## Signorum (11. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie passt der Zweite Punkt nicht ganz, auch wenn ich genommen hab. 
Es kommt immer darauf an, manchmal hab ich Lust und streng mich dann auch an alles fertig zu bekommen wie gerade beim Mondfest, manchmal fehlt die Lust wie jetzt aktuell und einige Sachen werd ich aus Prinzip nicht machen wie z.B in der Kinderwoche die ganzen PVP-Sachen, dafür ist der RPler in mir zu groß. 
Daher wirds halt keinen Drachen geben, aber was solls, kann ja selber fliegen.


----------



## FrustmaN (11. Februar 2009)

NEIN, egal was , welcher titel oder sonstwas es dafür gibt, es ist mir sowas von egal. bringt es mir persönlich nichts, wirds nicht gemacht.
wenn zufällig jemand bei nem inirun irgend einen erfolg mitmachen will, von mir aus, wenn aber grps speziell für erfolge gesucht werden lehn ich grundsätzlich ab.
der ganze run auf die titel ist meiner meinung nach witzlos, ohne die ganzen titel ist es schon schwer mal leute für normale runs zu finden, mit der ganzen "titelsucht" ist es noch schwerer.

das einzig nützliche bei dem erfolgskram ?? die statistik. mal was informatives, auch wenn da zum teil viel sinnloser mist dabei ist. aber ne persönliche meinung darf man ja zum glück noch haben.

wers braucht von mir aus, das beste an den letzten patches war die möglichkeit die ganzen erfolgsmeldungen auszuschalten, weils mir egal ist ob jemand den erfolg xyz errungen hat. auch die "vergleichsmöglichkeit" ist überflüssig. hat mich doch letzt einer angequatscht warum ich den erfolg mit den ältesten noch nicht hätte ? sry a) was gehts den an, b) is das allein mein ding.


----------



## T!tania (11. Februar 2009)

Der Protodrache ist mir an sich egal. Mir geht es um die Titel und die irgendwann hoffentlich vollständige Achievement-Liste. Mit Titeln gibts nur im Moment noch das Problem, daß immer mindestens ein Teil dabei ist, was Level 80 und/oder Hero- bzw. Raidtauglichkeit voraussetzt. Das is noch bei keinem meiner Chars der Fall. Also außer Spesen in Form von Achievementpunkten nix gewesen.


----------



## mirror-egg (11. Februar 2009)

Ich versuche meistens die Erfolge zu erkäpfen. Da ich aber nach einer längeren Pause erst kurz vor Weihnachten wieder angefangen habe bin ich noch nicht ganz lvl 80. Und damit kann ich bestimmte Erfolge nicht holen. Was ich ein bisschen Schade finde.


----------



## Acid_1 (11. Februar 2009)

'türlich mach ich da mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mir machts einfach nur spaß sich diese erfolge zu holen, auch wenn viele sehr zeitintensiv sind. klar, das ich das nich die ganze zeit mache, hab ja auch noch  RL und muss lvln (bin erst 77) und kann noch nicht alle erfolge machen (nich zuletzt durch die tatsache, dass ich noch den kaltwetterflug brauche[fehln noch rund 800g]), aber wenn ich zeit an wochenenden, ferien oder RL-feiertagen hab, mach ich die sehr gerne, es gibt nich viele wochen, die vergehen, ohne das ein worldevent stattfindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
außerdem interessiert mich der protodrache total, ich find, dass der am besten aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es ist ja ansichtssache, ob man die erfolge macht, ob man den protodrachen holen, ob man was anderes machen möchte, oder nicht.
diese umfragen sind ja nur dazu da, um zu schaun, wie die spieler ticken(oder auch nicht)

so far,

LG Acid_1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kochnuss (11. Februar 2009)

Man merk mal wieder das dieser ganze Feiertags mist nur dafür da ist die ganzen 80iger zu beschäftigen, die sonst nur langeweile schieben und nix mit ihrer acc zeit anfangen zu wissen, alleine die tatsache man müsste nach naxx um einen unterpunkt zu kriegen ist der größte blödsinn und macht das spiel langsam immer mehr nervig, anstatt blizz sich ransätzt und neue inhalte per patch einzufügen machen wie lieber so einen mist und machen zwei wochen feiertage -.-

Meine Meinung: scheiß mal auf den mist mit den feiertagen das nervt und ist mega langweilig......aber sollen sich die beim valentinstag mist austoben und sich wenigstens einmal im leben den titel Liebesgott holen wenn es schon nicht im richtigen leben klappt! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HuntertheBest (11. Februar 2009)

also ich habe eigentlich immer was besseres u tun als sonstwohin zu laufen nur um einen urahnen zu finden und einen erfolg zu bekommen. da farm ich lieber leder um meine twinks vernünftig auszustatten oder mach daylis oder sonstiges. Aber zum Beispiel bei den Schlotternächten bin ich recht aktiv dabei, da man ja immerhin einen "neuen" boss im Kloster bekommen hat. Ich hoffe das der Loot für Stufe 80 angemessen gepushed wird.
ums kurz zu sagen, wenn man nur ein par erfolge bekommt finde ich solche Feiertage recht langweilig. Wenn jedoch etwas dabei für einen rausspringt feier ich gerne mit!

Lg


----------



## Galdera (11. Februar 2009)

ich nehm antwort 4 : --> Feiertags-Errungenschaften, keine ahnung was gemeint ist xD

was ist den mit "Feiertags-Errungenschaften" gemeint, mondfest-, weihnachten-event usw ruf farmen allgemein?
oder gibts auch sowas ähnliches wie tagesquests für feiertage?


----------



## neo1986 (11. Februar 2009)

Ich mache bei diesen Feiertags dingern nie mit kommt eh nur müll dabei raus da hab ich besseres zu tun...twinken z.b..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomwalker (11. Februar 2009)

Ich mach nur die die schnell gehn und die man nebenher machen kann, ich hab keine zeit und keine Lust für die richtig zeitaufwändigen erfolge, wie die urahnen in allen dungeons besuchen oder so.


----------



## Panaku (11. Februar 2009)

also ich mache nur die feiertags erfolge bei denen mir der titel gefällt, ältester fand ich jetzt toll aber liebesgott werde ich nich unbdingt holen


----------



## RazZerrR (11. Februar 2009)

Ich versuche mir die Feiertags Erfolge nur, wenn der Titel der Events gut aus.

Bei dem aktuellen Event bis ich dabei, ich möchte ja auch Liebesgott werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Semetor (11. Februar 2009)

Na klar den Titel Liebesgott muss man haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (11. Februar 2009)

Mir geht dieser ganze Tinnef nur auf die Nüsse, Beschäftigunstherapie für Leute, die nicht wissen, was sie mit ihrer zeit machen sollen - dafür ist der channel 2 nun voll mit fragen wie etwa: wo finde ich die kekse, man wird mit allen möglichen Zaubern belegt, soll sich doof unter einen Schirm setzen etc. 

Mache so etwas nie mit - für mich rausgeworfene Zeit, da lese ich lieber ein Buch anstatt dafür mehr Zeit online zu sein


----------



## Praidon (12. Februar 2009)

Hm is ne gute Frage, aber ich bin da mit einigen vor mir einer Meinung.
Mondfest is mir einfach zu zeitaufwendig, da es ja wirklich Unmengen an Urahnen sind.
Liebe liegt in der Luft is eigentlich ziemlich einfach und hab ich schon fast fertig (natürlich ausgenommen Perma-Pido und dem reizenden Kleid)

Ich mach einige Erfolge gezielt wegen dem was man bekommt (bzw. weils Fun macht wie teilweise bei den Feiertagen)
aber die meisten sachen wie z.b. alte inzen nachhohlen die nich auftauchen obwohl sie gemacht wurden oder alle pvp , erkundungs, quests erfolge sind für mich relativ uninteressant

Fg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag: Wäre meine Antwort auf die Umfrage:

Feiertage mach ich eigentlich fast immer mit (Quests und Spielereien) nur eben die Erfolge dazu je nachdem wie zeitaufwendig oder sinnlos die sind.


----------



## Gildenmeister_RabenZirkel (12. Februar 2009)

Ja ich mache alle Feiertagserfolge, da mir auch so sehr viel an den Feiern/Events liegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir geht es dabei nicht nur um den Protodrachen und um Titel
Sie sind interessant und zum Teil an wirkliche z.B.: heidnische Rituale angelegt so z.B.: Das Sonnenwendfest wo ich mich jetzt schon drauf freue...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und auch bei dem aktuellen Event "Liebe liegt in der Luft" überache ich meine Verlobte mit einigen Items etc. , da sie erst vor 2 Wochen angefangen hat selber WoW zu spielen macht ihr dies wirklich viel Freude.


----------



## -RD- (12. Februar 2009)

...nur wenn es gerade passt. Wenn ich aber ein volles Questlog habe, dann eher nicht.

Ausnahme war das Sonnwendfest, das mir einfach gut gefallen hat.

Der Protodrache ist mir den Aufwand nicht wert, Greifen sind eh viel schöner als diese IMO hässlichen Schuppenviecher.

PS: Fehler in der Umfrage - ...wenn dieser Spuk vorbei *ist*.


----------



## Amilcar (12. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich persönlich mag diese Events, aber da Blizz die Erfolge so eingebaut hat, dass man vorher weiß was man bekommt, finde ich es ein wenig langweilig.
Witziger wäre es, wenn man nicht von vorneherein wüsste, was es bei den Events alles gibt und und wie man die Erfolge erreicht, sondern man einfach sich das Ganze ansieht und hin und wieder ein Erfolg aufploppt...
So ist es halt ein Gerenne und Abklappern von den immer gleichen Spots durch etliche Leute weil eh jeder weiß, was er machen muss...


----------



## Saminia (12. Februar 2009)

Also ich mache die Feiertagserfolge, zu denen ich Lust habe auf jeden Fall mit.
Einige sind mir aber einfach zu anstrengend und wenn ich mal eins ganz mache dann eher weil ich den Titel cool finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Protodrache interessiert mich eigentlich herzlich wenig. Bin eh Dudu und da ist die Flugform wesentlich angenehmer...wozu auf sonem riesen Drachen rumfliegen wenn ich so viel besser kräutern oder auch viel schneller aufsitzten kann? ^^
Der Erfolg der mir wirklich Spaß gemacht hat, war der Erkundungs Erfolg. Obwohl ich so viele Chars habe, gab es echt einige Ecken, die ich einfach noch nicht gesehen hatte. War zwar nich immer leicht sind mit lvl 70 zB an lvl 75 Wachen nach Silbermond reinzuschlagen, damit man das erkundet, aber da ich eh Ferien und Zeit hatte, hats echt Spaß gemacht und der Titel gefällt mir auch...obwohl der vorher (erst "der Forscher" jetzt "Der entdecker") cooler war als jetzt aber naja...
Mal sehen was ich so vom Valentinsfest an Erfolgen fertig machen werde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Liebe Grüße,
Samii


----------



## F3L1xXx (12. Februar 2009)

Ich hol mir alle Erfolge, weil ich die Titel alle haben will und Liebesgott ist wirklich der beste Titel von allen, also is er ein muss!!!


----------



## xXFoiXx (13. Februar 2009)

Kokoros schrieb:


> WoW ist erstens ein Spiel an dem man Spaß haben sollte, aber manche Leute sehen dieses Spiel eben als zwang, aus diesem grund habe ich auch aufgehört,... du hast immer das bedürfnis meh zu haben und besser zu sein...?  Wozu? damit dein Charakter den Titel LégôlÀs der Alteste trägt? dafür tu ich mir keine 4 Tage stress an, und der Protodrachen? Der ist auch nur ein Mount un ganz ehrlich der schwarze Drachen ist doch viel hübscher oder?...
> Naja wer das als Erfolgsbestätigung bruacht der kanns gerne machen aber ich finde das diese  Events immer zu kurz getimed sind darum muss man immer durch rushen (durch die Events) würde das Mondfest vielleicht etwas länger dauern und wären die Aufgaben etwas spassiger/sinnvoller hätte so Mancher ein stück mehr Spaß an diesen Events. zB Fürs Mondfest geschäzte 2356 Urahnen abklappern die irgendwo mitten in der Pamps sitzen macht mir persönlich keinen Spaß.. Wie wäre es denn wenn jeder Levelbereich seine eigenen Urahnen machen weil keinem (ich darf wohl davon aus ghen) gefällt es durch halb Kalimdor zu gurken um 20 Münzen zu bekommen.? Naja ,.. vielen scheint es zu gefallen sons hätte blizz ja was geändert...



Erstens: Es interessiert wirklich niemanden warum du mit WoW aufgehört hast, wenn das Spiel so furchtbar ist hör auf und lass die "süchtigen Idioten" ihr gehirnzellenzerstörendes Spiel spielen. Es gibt Millionen Leute die WoW noch spielen und von allen bist du der Unwichtigste!

Zweitens: Wenn du das Bedürfnis hast immer mehr zu haben und besser zu sein ist das deine Schuld!
Jeder kann in diesem Spiel Spaß haben wie er will. Manche mögen PvP, manche PvE, manche jagen Erfolgen nach und manche erstellen sich einen männlichen Nachtelfen, ziehen ihm ein pinkes Kleid an und tanzen stundenlang in verschiedenen Hauptstädten. Wenn du in so einem großem Spiel wie WoW es nicht schaffst irgendwas zu finden das dir Spaß macht hör einfach auf. (Was du ja glücklicherweise gemacht hast)

Drittens: Du hast mit WoW aufgehört aber wenn du einen Thread zu diesem furchtbaren Spiel siehst musst du umbedingt jedem klar machen was für einen Mist sie eigentlich spielen. Entweder sie sind schlau und hören nicht auf dich oder sie hören auf dich und du hast nur einem anderen Menschen den Spaß verdorben!

Ahhh.... jetzt gehts mir besser!

So zum Thema: Ich finde die Erfolge super solange sie nicht zu sehr vom persönlichen Glück abhängig sind, wenn man sich ein bisschen Informiert ist der Titel in ein paar stunden erledigt.


----------

